# Alien Lifeforms???



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

vinniebob said:


> There’s a alien living in my pants
> It’s from Uranus h:


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

Everyone knows that flat Earth wouldn't sustain alien life forms, except for maybe a few in toxic New Jersey.


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

If by _alien_ you mean a non-human but extra dimensional and /or terrestrial based intelligences...then yes. 

Jacques Vallée, postulated in 1969 the that the vast taxonomy of _aliens_ (I use that word loosely myself and not as a definitive reference to extraterrestrials) of reported UFO accounts and the faeries of European folklore, and other creatures of myth and legend, are essentially one and the same thing. 

Vallée -astronomer at the Paris Observatory, astrophysicist, computer scientist - co-developer of ARPANET the precursor of the internet, NASA consultant and co-developer of the first detailed computerized map of Mars, staff engineer at SRI etc. - professionally investigated and writes on the subject of some of the above phenomena from a neutral standpoint - postulating a hypothesis based on verifiable data (45 years +) that neither fits those proposed by the closed minded skeptical de-bunkers or those banging the 'all lights in the sky are extraterrestrial spacecraft' drum

Researcher and author, John Keel made a similar observation around the same time, regarding the metaphysical intelligences he coined 'ultraterrestrials' and observed that they had more in common with daemons / demons, than alleged visitors from other worlds.

The (UFO / daemonic and associated) phenomenon(a), tunes into / predicts / or leads those of the experiencer and the cultural receptors of the time, update themselves and manifest accordingly - but on further research are always representative of the mythological archetypes of our ancestors.


----------



## Tijaax (Dec 14, 2017)

Whatever you can imagine may exist.

Don't look outside, you will find the answers within.


----------



## yippy nr 2 (Jun 26, 2019)

@HAL I do understand your opinion, your POV. Until a few years ago I would have been in your camp (so to speak) and would have found aliens visiting earth a silly idea. I would have believed their existence, but not that they would visit us and certainly not in the way they did.

After what I've experienced, felt and seen with my own eyes my perceptions changed drastically. 

You look at the universe as purely physical and that the only way of travelling is with a spaceship. It is not. With your consciousness, with your lightbody, you can travel in ways you cannot even imagine. This way I travelled to spaceships, other planets and a few times I even found myself experiencing two places at the same time. (My consciousness was projected in two places at the same time.) I understand that these experiences can come across as unbelievable, yet with 100% certainty and sanity I can say that I experienced them.

As far as making contact directly & openly with the whole species being the only logical option I do not agree. How much fear would that instill in the hearts of the people? Imagine the chaos on the planet and the hostility against the ET visitors it would cause. It is what they want ultimately, open & direct contact, but they understand that humanity as a species are not ready for that. Which is why they are selective when it comes to the people they are visiting. 

They don't want to spread fear, they don't want to rule us as our alien overlords, they are ultimately here to aid us in our development through visitations, healings, channelings etc. Making the world ready for peaceful relationships with ET's.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

High cognitive abilities aren't that special to achieve. Let alone, higher than ours. What we achieved is the logical development of having to react to our environment. It's bound to happen to a lifeform on any planet that is safe enough to develop life over long periods. Life itself is nothing special, just a molecule whose activity reorganises its environment so that it approximately works like itself.

But they won't show their arses here as long as the Earth is plagued with psychos who mix up the product of their environment with that of their imagination and delusions of grandeur. This topic is a total freak show, man.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

yippy nr 2 said:


> @HAL I do understand your opinion, your POV. Until a few years ago I would have been in your camp (so to speak) and would have found aliens visiting earth a silly idea. I would have believed their existence, but not that they would visit us and certainly not in the way they did.
> 
> After what I've experienced, felt and seen with my own eyes my perceptions changed drastically.
> 
> ...


So fascinating. Can you give us more details as to what happened when you met the ETs? Where were you? How exactly did you meet them? What steps did you take prior to these meetings? Did you use anything to cause this? I really do want to know.


----------



## yippy nr 2 (Jun 26, 2019)

Bunniculla said:


> So fascinating. Can you give us more details as to what happened when you met the ETs? Where were you? How exactly did you meet them? What steps did you take prior to these meetings? Did you use anything to cause this? I really do want to know.


I am not going to tell you about all my meetings, because then I could write a post the length of a book. But I'll happily give you a few examples.

One time I was in meditation, I sat on my sofa, and I could almost immediately feel that this meditation was going to be very deep. It can only be described as a trance like state. Before I knew it my consciousness wasn't just in the here and the now, but it also found itself floating in a nebula in the universe (this is what I saw). There was a light in the distance, a bit like a lighthouse, it drew my attention so I went towards it. When I came closer the light focused on me. At some point it was like a part of space slid to the left, revealing a bright triangular doorway. I entered because I was curious. What I found behind the doorway was the interior of a ship. It was unlike anything I have ever seen before. The ship was translucent, so you could see the universe through it's hull. The only reason why I knew it was a structure was because I felt solid ground underneath my feet. A few moments later a few ETs, they were humanoid with almost white hair and they were wearing brown/red-ish robes, showed themselves in the room. Nothing much happened, this was the first time I encountered ETs, and later I figured out that they just wanted to tell me 'Hey, we are here for you.' 

Another time I was awake at night, couldn't really sleep, and all of a sudden a bright blue-ish ball of energy entered my bedroom. The ball created a crackling sound, an electric sound. It was like it was discharging or something. The ball hovered in my bedroom for a bit and then entered the room adjacent. I saw a big flash and thought....ok....that was weird. Nothing much happened for a little while so I thought might as well go to bed. A little later I open my eyes because I feel something weird, like water was flowing through my body, and then I saw an ET for the first time up close. He wasn't all that tall, I'd say 4 feet at most, and he was sitting on my bed with his hands above my body. We then had telepathic contact and he explained to me in perfect Dutch (my native language) that he had to clean my third eye chakra. And so he did. When he was finished he stepped of my bed, waved, enter the room next to my bedroom and poof....there was another bright flash. Leaving me with my jar on the floor.

Third encounter I will tell you about is this one. During the day I underwent a healing from a shaman. She retrieved a soul fragment of mine, a part of my being (which is more than just your physical body in this life). When healing me she also found out that I was a new soul to earth, meaning that I haven't lived a lot of lives on earth, also meaning that I had lived quite a few lives on different planets. This was confirmed in the night. I woke up after a vivid dream, but......I didn't find myself in my own bedroom. I had been transported (with 'I' I mean my consciousness) to my old bedroom in my parent's house. I could hear my mom talking on the phone in my parent's bedroom, which is next to mine, and there was a night light in the hallway just as it was when I still slept in that room. I look up from the bed and in the doorway I see an ET. He was about 5 ft tall, he had an oval shaped head with a pointy chin and he had four fingers on each of his hands. He was wearing a dark blue/black-ish robe. What happened next was that another ET stepped forward, towards my bed. This was just a baby. He was not even 2 ft tall, wasn't wearing any clothes, he had green colored skin, big black eyes, he was very slim, his limbs were quite long and he walked towards where I was laying with his hand (4 fingers) held high. I put my hand on his and we both had to laugh. The little guy then grabbed my hand and put it in his mouth, just like human babies do. It was such a weird and wonderful moment. And then it hit me. This little guy is an aspect of me, the aspect of my soul that the shaman retreaved. 

To answer your other questions: other then meditating frequently and open my heart, myself, for ETs (and other beings too) I didn't take any other steps. These experiences just happened to me in the right place and in the right time. It happened to me when I was ready for it.

I didn't take any drugs, not even stuff like ayahuasca, and I didn't even drink one drop (stopped drinking years ago).


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

holy crap yippy u should write a book about this


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

HAL said:


> This is some hilarious borderline religious fantasy, haha.
> 
> The closest possible location that alien life could exist is so far away that it would take 10,000 years for them to get to earth. Try surviving that long on a space ship, via any means. Not possible.
> 
> ...


Do not limt your thinking to what "science" says is true. The universe is a very, very big and magical place and Earth science has not even scratched the surface of what is possible. Consciousness is unlimited in what it can achieve. 

yippy nr 2 is not alone in his experiences. Many hundreds, maybe thousands of people have reported similar experiences. This field is huge, if one but cares to investigate with an open mind.

For our star family to openly show themselves on any kind of large scale would be extremely unwise for many reasons. The most important one is that there is indeed a galactic version of the prime directive in force, which precludes advanced beings from interfering with the free will of developing being such as Earthlings. 
The second reason is that benevolent ET's (yes, there are the other kind, but they are few and less advanced) seek the path of love, which absolutely excludes any kind of fear. As long as there are still people on this planet who might be afraid of the ET's they will deem that the time has not yet come. 
Finally, it is not up to the ET's but to mankind to make the choice whether or when we want open contact. They can read our conscious desires and they will act accordingly. We have to invite them and as a species have to agree among ourselves to "beam out" that invitation.
Until that happens, contact will be mainly limited to individuals, many of whom have a pre life agreement to fulfil that role as contactee.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Maybe. I definitely believe it's possible, the Universe is so vast. The problem is, even if they do exist, and even if they've developed advanced space travel, we're never going to meet them. Even if you can travel at the speed of light, which is almost definitely impossible, it would still take immense amounts of time to travel to another life-supporting planet.


----------

